# Bergwerk Pulsar Rohloff



## HolstenGemeinde (30. Dezember 2008)

Was haltet Ihr davon: Bergwerk Pulsar Rohloff Auktionsnummer  								300282850822 !!!

Ich wollte mir das eventuell zulegen...


----------



## HolstenGemeinde (31. Dezember 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolstenGemeinde (31. Dezember 2008)

ja, und ??
haben die experte keinen tip für mich...?


----------



## F.O.B. (31. Dezember 2008)

Mitbieten! Abgesehen vom Federbein (GA Airforce1?) ein empfehlenswertes Bike. Ich hatte mal das Gemini (mit dem identischen Hinterbau) mit Rohloff und war damit super zufrieden. Der Drehpunkt in Kombination mit einem 38er Blatt und dem DT Swiss SSD 210L hamonierten perfekt, d. h. kaum Wippen, ein Plattformdämpfer ist überflüssig.


----------



## HolstenGemeinde (31. Dezember 2008)

Federbein soll SID sein...
bis wohin sollte ich gehen??


----------



## F.O.B. (31. Dezember 2008)

Schwer zu sagen. Die Rohloff bestimmt den Preis. Ich habe Mitte diesen Jahres mehrere BW-Auktionen beobachtet und alle Bikes oder Rahmen haben für meinen Empfinden "für'n Appel &'n Ei" den Besitzer gewechselt. Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass kaum einer weiß, wie und ob es mit BW weitergeht, bzw. wie es um die Ersatzteilversorgung und evtl. Gewährleistungsansprüche bestellt ist. Ich habe jedenfalls durch den erneuten Besitzerwechsel Probleme gehabt, mein sechs Monate altes Faunus LSD zu reklamieren... Es kann natürlich sein, dass dieses Kuare keine 10-Jahres-Garantie hat. 
Das Bike ist meiner Meinung nach mindestens 1500,-- Euro wert. Es wird aber wahrscheinlich nur für'n 1000er +/- 100 Euro "weggehen".


----------



## Dieselwiesel (1. Januar 2009)

Ich denke auch das es um die 1000â¬ bringen wird.
In einzelteilen verkauft wÃ¼rde es erheblich mehr Geld bringen.

Die Tatsache daÃ das Hinterrrad keine Discaufnahme hat ist ein (oft gesehener) Fehler im Detail da die NachrÃ¼stung relativ teuer ist.
Ich wÃ¼rde mitbieten (allein der Teile wegen) aber Frau schneidet mir die Finger ab wenn nun Bike #5 ins Haus kommt. 
Den Kopf hat sie schon bei Bike #4 abgerissen.....


----------



## F.O.B. (1. Januar 2009)

Stimmt! Entweder hat das neue Bike des Verkäufers eine Kettenschaltung oder er ist sich nicht bewußt, wieviel Geld ihm durch seine Bequemlichkeit durch die Lappen geht. Das ist ja schon fast so, wie wenn du Schnürsenkel kaufst und bekommst dann auch noch ein Paar Schuhe hinterhergeworfen... Meine Rohloff kommt jedenfalls jetzt ins dritte Bike...
Bei der 10-Jahres-Grantie meinte ich nätürlich das Pulsar und kein Kuare, sorry!


----------



## HolstenGemeinde (1. Januar 2009)

755 Euro und ich habe es nicht bekommen


----------



## F.O.B. (1. Januar 2009)

3-2-1-für'n Appel und'n Ei Deins? Der erzielte Preis ist ein Witz!


----------



## F.O.B. (1. Januar 2009)

Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn jemand für den Verkäufer das BW "kaputtgeboten" hat. Frage den Verkäufer in ein paar Tagen, ob das BW noch zu haben ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolstenGemeinde (1. Januar 2009)

versteh ich nicht. kaputtgeboten???


----------



## Dieselwiesel (1. Januar 2009)

F.O.B. schrieb:


> 3-2-1-für'n Appel und'n Ei Deins? Der erzielte Preis ist ein Witz!




Deshalb sage ich immer wieder das sich jemand ein Komplettbike zum ausschlachten kaufen soll wenn man eine Speedhub haben will.
Bei dem Preis hätte ich sogar der Umbau auf Disc gelohnt.

Wird aber bestimmt nicht das letzte derartige Angebot bei Ebay sein.
Sowas gibts alle paar Wochen mal.....


----------



## F.O.B. (2. Januar 2009)

@HolstenGemeinde: Habe Dir ne'PM geschickt.


----------



## HolstenGemeinde (4. Januar 2009)

Habe nochmal gefragt.
Er hat es verkauft.
Schade...


----------

